# Need sights for 3 1911's



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 3 1911's, . . . going to get the sights standardized on all of them, . . . hopefully.

Got to thinking maybe some of you folks got an old sight or set laying in a desk drawer, . . . came off a 1911, . . . or was for a 1911, . . . and you'ld part with them for a reasonable fee.

Looking for a Bomar adjustable, . . . 3 dot white rear, . . . a front that fits a milled slide in both white dot and in that plastic stuff that looks all shiney, . . . but not night sights.

I figured I could spend a few bucks on some used stuff, . . . see what works the best, . . . then buy new to do it right, . . . and pass the used ones on to the next guy.

Appreciate whatever help you have.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

